# voltimetro digital para medir la bateria



## hastriunfado (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola , soy nuevo por aqui, y os he encontrado porque quiero ponerle al coche un voltimetro digital para medir la bateria, aparte de mas cosillas jeje

pero viendo que los foros es la mejor enciclopedia, a lo mejor me animo a hacermelo yo.

Lo primero me podeis decir alguna tienda de electronica en madrid que tenga una buena pagina web con todos sus componentes y precios, es porque asi voy conociendo el material y sus precios.

Lo segundo es si me recomendais que me compre el ciruito o me lo construyo yo,que sale mas a cuenta.
Un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

hastriunfado dijo:
			
		

> Hola , soy nuevo por aqui, y os he encontrado porque quiero ponerle al coche un voltimetro digital para medir la bateria, aparte de mas cosillas jeje
> 
> pero viendo que los foros es la mejor enciclopedia, a lo mejor me animo a hacermelo yo.
> 
> ...



Mire, seguro este le sirve. 

http://zeus.eed.usv.ro/misc/mirrors/cc/circuit.htm/0001.htm

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola Ein, aqui tienes una tienda muy completa, saludos a Cibeles, suerte un saludo  
http://www.diotronic.com/


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ein, aqui tienes una tienda muy completa, saludos a Cibeles, suerte un saludo
> http://www.diotronic.com/



????????????????, y eso que quiere decir????? ahi venden los multímetros, pero no muestran como hacerlo, eso es lo que el compañero esta pidiendo, ahh y es el autor del post, no yo.

Saludos


----------



## JUANZ (Abr 4, 2006)

Creo que lo que solicita hastriunfado es una tienda de componentes. En Diotronic encontrará componentes y kits para montar.

Saludos
JUAN


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola Ein........como indica, Juanz ,yo conteste, informaciónrmandole de la tienda para comprar los componentes, en Madrid, y de paso que diera, recuerdos a la Cibeles, pues tu ,ya le pasastes el circuito ,suerte saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ein........como indica, Juanz ,yo conteste, informaciónrmandole de la tienda para comprar los componentes, en Madrid, y de paso que diera, recuerdos a la Cibeles, pues tu ,ya le pasastes el circuito ,suerte saludos



Ok, y quién o donde es cibeles??? 

Saludos y Buena Noche


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 5, 2006)

Hoal Ein ...otra vez .Cibeles para Madrid y casi para España, es como la estatua de la libertad de EEUU,.el Sagrado Corazon de Brasil,,etc.etc  te mando un pequeño reportaje incluida foto ,saludos  
http://www.malagaimagen.com/foto-Fuente-de-la-Cibeles--Madrid-_7793I0IA0.htm


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hoal Ein ...otra vez .Cibeles para Madrid y casi para España, es como la estatua de la libertad de EEUU,.el Sagrado Corazon de Brasil,,etc.etc  te mando un pequeño reportaje incluida foto ,saludos
> http://www.malagaimagen.com/foto-Fuente-de-la-Cibeles--Madrid-_7793I0IA0.htm



Orale, gracias por compartir un poco de su cultura, acá en México tenemos el ángel de la Independencia, haber si luego le mando una imágen. lástima que acá la cultura se esta acabando y recurren a él dogadictos, grafiteros....

Saludos


----------

